# Andray Blatche likes the Bobcats



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://nbadraft.net/2005jordanclassic002.asp



> " What pro team do you see yourself fitting in with? "I see myself fitting in with a lot of them, but I like the Bobcats a lot for some reason. I like the Bobcats….I see myself playing for them."


I think the real reason he likes the Bobcats is obviously because of PT. Would he be worth our mid-first round pick?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Here is his reent performance in the Jordan Classic:

http://draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=158 (Scroll down to Blatche)

Compared to a Dwight Howard and Amare Stoudemire. So I think he would fit in with us just nicely


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's not nearly as good as Amare or Dwight. Just note that last year (his real senior year) he was dominated by Howard, Al Jefferson and every other great HS big last year. Then Greg Oden dominated him last May. I think he likes the Bobcats for PT and a guaranteed deal more than anything else.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> http://nbadraft.net/2005jordanclassic002.asp
> 
> 
> 
> I think the real reason he likes the Bobcats is obviously because of PT. Would he be worth our mid-first round pick?


*Not at all...there are SO many other proven big men in the draft that you would be able to get...if you guys have a 2nd Rounder, you should try to grab him then...*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think the Bobcats should be taking players they have to heavily develope. They need guys who can come in and play now. College players are a much better fit because they will help the team grow quickly


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm hoping he falls to PHX around #20 or so. I don't really see CHA taking a project like him; they need some more established players.

I think the Bobcats would do well coming out of the draft with Marvin Williams and Jarrett Jack:

Jack
Wallace
Marvin
Okafor
Brezec


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Plus 20 million in cap room.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I think a guy like blatche can definetly help you guys off the bench AT WORST. He would be a very good backup to brezec, and I think would start over him sooner or later.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> Plus 20 million in cap room.


 Joe Johnson or Larry Hughes.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

i think michael redd would look pretty good in a bobcat uni


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

kamego said:


> I don't think the Bobcats should be taking players they have to heavily develope. They need guys who can come in and play now. College players are a much better fit because they will help the team grow quickly


Obviously because they will be competing for the NBA championship.


----------



## 1960cadillac (May 16, 2005)

i think hell fit in if the bobcats dont go with kwame brown


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Not at 13th. There has been news that the Memphis Grizzlies are selling there 19th pick for 3mil(tops). We could buy that pick take him there, use the pick as trade bait, or take another player where we have a glaring weakness.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> http://nbadraft.net/2005jordanclassic002.asp
> 
> 
> 
> I think the real reason he likes the Bobcats is obviously because of PT. Would he be worth our mid-first round pick?


i would like to play for the bobcats to, but you don't see me entering any draft or taking any interviews.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Blatche is still very raw, I don't see him having the impact Amare or Howard had their rookie years.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> i would like to play for the bobcats to, but you don't see me entering any draft or taking any interviews.


First off your 14, so its impossible for you to enter the draft. And no one will ever want to interview you.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> First off your 14, so its impossible for you to enter the draft. And no one will ever want to interview you.


 Dang, that's mean.

Anyway, this HS class is CRAP. Absolutely trash, so I wouldn't waste time with any of them except Brandon Rush and Gerald Green.


----------

